# FOLLOW UP TO SMOKING A LITTLE CHEESE TODAY



## gary s (May 18, 2016)

FOLLOW UP ON SMOKED CHEESE​Here is my original link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241415/smoking-a-little-cheese-today

I smoked this back in January. It has been patently waiting in the Fridge all this time.

I opened a Mozzarella and made me a grill cheese sandwich -----  Wow  it really has a nice

very mild, mellow smoky flavor.

This is one of the easiest things I have ever smoked and it's great

I will probably smoke some more before the weather gets too hot

Gary

You can see where the cheese took on the great looking smoke color













IMG_20160518_152234_344.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 18, 2016






This is the Mozz.  not white anymore a nice creamy color













IMG_20160518_152244_223.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 18, 2016


----------



## thebig1 (May 18, 2016)

Wow Gary, that looks amazing!!!  I'm going to have to try that.  I've been looking at the AMZN stuff to get something.  I'm thinking that I'm going to go with the 5x8 tray Package.

I see that you have an offset smoker, I have one also.  Thanks for the pictures, they provide a lot of good information for a guy like me.

Chad


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2016)

Okay Buddy weres the final pics I know it has to look real good by now.

Richie


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2016)

tropics said:


> Okay Buddy weres the final pics I know it has to look real good by now.
> 
> Richie


Dang I knew I forgot something I'll go take a pic right now, (Of the cheese Sandwich is gone)

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2016)

I add ed Pictures   Thanks foe reminding me

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2016)

They are a thing of Beauty I love smoked Cheese  Points

Richie


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Richie, the hard part is leaving them alone

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Richie, the hard part is leaving them alone
> 
> Gary


Hey Bud I know you still have my address when are ya shipping?

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2016)

Looks Great Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't done any smoked cheese lately because it costs so darn much!!

However my Favorite is the Mozzarella.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2016)

Yummy.   I have some in the fridge to smoke this weekend. Mozz included


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your post

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2016)

Looks good...JJ


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2016)

Should have posted this in cheese   Sorry

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 19, 2016)

Hey Gary.  Somehow I missed your original post--just came back from looking now.  REAL nice job.  That cheese looks fantastic, especially the color on the Moz.  Normally I find Moz to be pretty bland and boring, but smoked like that.............hmmm.







Gary


----------



## smokeymose (May 19, 2016)

Once discovered, smoking cheese is so easy and addicting, the next thing you know you go out and buy a mini-fridge just to keep cheese :hit:


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Gary.  Somehow I missed your original post--just came back from looking now.  REAL nice job.  That cheese looks fantastic, especially the color on the Moz.  Normally I find Moz to be pretty bland and boring, but smoked like that.............hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Mozz..............   But the smoking really add a great flavor profile.

I bought all those when they were on sale  I have been making my own Mozz.  easy, east

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (May 20, 2016)

gary s said:


> I like Mozz..............   But the smoking really add a great flavor profile.
> 
> I bought all those when they were on sale  I have been making my own Mozz.  easy, east
> 
> ...


You make your own cheese? A co-worker has been trying to get me into it, but I've been balking. That's all I need LOL!
Dan


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2016)

Hey Buddy, Mozz is Easy, Easy   lit me find the link and I'll send it to you.

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (May 25, 2016)

Gary, Nice looking cheese,looks tasty! I've got some cheese in my fridge which is heading on 18 months but I'm going to wait for two years before opening it. Mr. T said the cheese is at its' best then !


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2016)

To be able to tell the difference between 18 and 24 months on smoked cheese would be amazing.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (May 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> To be able to tell the difference between 18 and 24 months on smoked cheese would be amazing.
> 
> 
> Bear


Ditto that. I guess I'm not all that picky. I have some 3 month old that tastes pretty good [emoji]128578[/emoji]


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 25, 2016)

Nice looking cheese Gary, I’m sure you will enjoy it.

 Kudo’s on making your own cheese. "Point"  That is one iron I’ve never placed in the fire. Aging and smoking the finished product keeps this old boy busy enough. 

Not all of the cheese we consume is aged. I frequently smoke and consume fresh cheese or cheese that has been aged for a short period that is “pretty good” although the aged cheese like the six and nine-year-old is “really” good and like wine, we save the fine wine for special occasions.

Yes, you can tell the difference between an 18-month-old cheese from a two-year-old of the same type. Although it continues to get better in time, the older it gets the less noticeable in time differences it will become, such as the difference between an 8-year old from a 9-year old.

Mr T


----------



## gary s (May 25, 2016)

I am a rookie to the cheese aging.  I guess I'm confused I wouldn't think that when I buy store bought cheese and smoke it it could age being vac sealed. I figured it would mellow as the smoke is absorbed,  But what I have in the fridge is the longest I have ever let age,

Like I said I don't know diddle about aging Cheese.  Still learning. All I know for sure is I like Smoked Cheese

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 25, 2016)

Smoking and aging cheese has been a passion now for more than 60 years. As can expected I have learned quite a bit along the way and am willing to share and I always leave myself open to new ideas and techniques. I'm not that old. LOL 

Aging cheese is relatively simple ( easier said than done if you like smoked cheese) and can be done in a relatively small space. Some like to purchase cheese and smoke it immediately then age. Others like to purchase the cheese and age it before smoking. Personally I do both, it just depends on the situations at the time. The advantage of aging before smoking is that the cheese is normally sealed better than I can vac-seal it for an extended amount of time.

I look at smoking cheese as I would adding cream to coffee. Whether the cream lies on top or is mixed in, it's there and the coffee will taste the same whether mixed or not. The trick to smoking cheese is being able to smoke it without any bitter taste, this then produces exceptional smoked cheese. Those who's cheese is bitter after smoking, are oversmoking, but that's my opinion.

Yes hard cheese will age after vac-sealing but will age better if waxed.

You most likely have seen the following thread. Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

If you feel I may be able to help in the future, please ask.

Tom


----------



## bdskelly (May 26, 2016)

Gary, I am late to this party. Point!


----------



## karen abbott (Jul 27, 2016)

how do you smoke cheese? what temp?


----------

